# Applecross - Pass of the Cattle



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has been brave enough (or foolish enough!) to take the South road into Applecross with a large motorhome and lived to tell the tale?

We went in from the North and out the South road. Quite an experience! But Applecross was definitely worth it!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Applecross*

Hi Hez, we have only crossed on motorbike, spectacular! Will do it in MH someday.
curlyboy


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We did it last year in a CI Carioca 5 and it was brilliant. I told my husband that I wanted to drive even though I felt a bit daunted. However, it was a wonderful experience. It was June and we only met a couple of vehicles comng in the opposite direction. We'll do it again next year.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

we hope to go in july this year


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I've been down it a couple of times in the past and it always struck me that the bends would be easier going up the pass, provided that you had enough power, and in theory traffic coming downhill should give way to those going uphill.

P&L


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We have done it several times, in a 32' RV, a 19ft Hymer and a 22ft Hymer, and a car - not a problem, just stop in any passing place if you see something coming. Fun was with the RV when we met a large lorry delivering to Applecross, where there was no passing place, and it was on the level bit, with boggy side bits... not good but we managed it.

Supposedly there is a great view from the car park at the top - but every time we have been it as been cloudy - so should you be lucky and get a picture - can I please have a copy

Carol


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

I applaud you all. We've only done it in an Astra and I've never prayed so hard in my life! In my defence, we did meet 2 separate artics and had to reverse down 2 of the hairpins!

Think Applecross is totally worth it though. We loved the beach too.

D


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Applecross pass*

Hi, we did it last summer in our Rapido without any problems, we had one night on top and the veiws across to Skye in the morning were outstanding (would post some but cant work it out any more) however the midges were just as bad up there too


----------

